# Good grief--people suck



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Cammie is a beautiful little golden mix that came from an area shelter as a cruelty case. When picked up by animal control, this sweet girl had a collar embedded in her neck, was covered in ticks and fleas, and had recently had puppies. The shelter staff was able to remove the collar by cutting it into pieces and pulling it from the skin. Due to the open wounds left after the collar was removed, the shelter released her to GRRH so that she could get medical care. Our vet cleaned up her wounds, took care of her flea/tick infestation, and began treatment with antibiotics. Cammie's neck is now healing nicely and she is heartworm negative. As soon as she is spayed, she will be ready for adoption. Cammie is 18 months old and absolutely adorable! She is sweet, lovable, and playful. After such a rocky start in life, she is looking for a new home where she will get the love and care she deserves.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

She looks so sweet...... The thing people do.....Well Im glad she was picked up and now once she recovers she will get a new forever home..........


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

SONS OF A B#*%@!!!!!!! How could you do that to such a sweet looking doggy. I agree...PEOPLE SUCK!!!!


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

What a sad story--she's such a beautiful dog. She's lucky you found her! Hope she finds a wonderful home!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I still think we should initiate a Golden Retriever Forum hit squad. Just "accidently" post the address of the idiots who do such horrible things to Goldens, including a picture of the person--and some of the Forum members in that area will 'take care' of the problem.......

This kind of stuff pushes my buttons like nothing else. A poor innocent defenseless dog--and they do stuff like that. 

"Hangin's too good for 'em".................

SJ


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Cammie looks wonderful. Will the owners be arrested? I REALLY hope so-such a sweet looking girl doesn't deserve such cruel treatment!!!! What the Heck is wrong with people???????????????????


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

AtticusJordie said:


> I still think we should initiate a Golden Retriever Forum hit squad. Just "accidently" post the address of the idiots who do such horrible things to Goldens, including a picture of the person--and some of the Forum members in that area will 'take care' of the problem.......
> 
> This kind of stuff pushes my buttons like nothing else. A poor innocent defenseless dog--and they do stuff like that.
> 
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly!! This kind of stuff really pisses me off!! I wish the penelty for this stuff was more drastic...


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Look how pretty she is! I agree, people suck!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow, she hit the jackpot with your group. Now Cammie can have the life she deserves. Thank you for saving her!


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for saving her!! I know it's a rough time with the loss of Jason. She looks like she's maintained that sweet golden spirit.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Ah, what a sweet face. I hope she finds a good forever home soon.


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Poor girl, she has such a precious face.....she doesn't look scared/traumatized at all! She'll make someone an awesome pet.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Thank you so much for taking Cammie in. She is a beautiful dog and I hope she finds a forever home soon.

I agree people suck sometimes! Thankfully there are more good ones (like you and your comrades!) than the bad ones. And yes, hanging is too good for them.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I just cannot imagine having a collar embedded in a dog and what kind of life the must have lived-my dogs think they are being punished if they have to stay outside while I eat or mop. 

The group has the dog, I do not--not sure I am up too it right now. I can try and find out more about her for us all. The pain of rescue work is what happened to Jason--the joy is saving one like this. 

It needs to be a felony to treat any animal like this--not a misdemeanor.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I can almost understand mistreating people better than i can understand mistreating a dog like this.. all they do is give unconditional love and ask for nothing in return.. make's ya sick..


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I hear ya--I do. You don't even have to like dogs to hate stuff like this...


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

A few years ago, your group had another dog, Mesa, who was a victim of animal cruelty case. After meeting her, I wrote an e-mail to the 'animal cops' in Houston to thank them for rescuing her. They do such a fantastic job!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

It does make ya sick to see how how mean folks treat animals--

The only thing we can really do en mass is to donate to local rescue groups to help pay for the very expensive vet care they need. I know for this group, our adoption 'donation' is $200.00-but we typically spend an average of $500.00 on each dog--that is an average, some are much much more. We rehomed over 200 unwanted Goldens last year--so you can do the math. 

It really does not take much to help--even 10 dollars from 15 people helps. I know a few of us on the forum foster--which is very important, but if you can't do that--just a few dollars a couple times a year helps those of us in the trenches give these guys a better life.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Seeing the picture of such a beautiful dog and reading the story makes me feel sick. I've seen lot of similar cases and I hope this dog find good home soon. It deserves nothing else.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow! What a sweet looking golden! How and the *&#$%*&% can anyone do something like that to a dog? On the bright side, she now is in "great human hands" and has a number of golden fans here.
Things like this make me so mad I could eat ice cream!
I'm all for the "Golden Hit Squad" idea / suggestion! Count me in!
It's like my grandfather always said: "A word to the wise isn't necessary.
It's the stupid ones who need the advice."

An act like this is done by someone from the shallow end of the gene pool! :uhoh:  :doh:


----------

